# Teens unprepared



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My 17 yo sis just found out she's pregnant. She is the baby of the family and spoiled her whole life. She is completely unprepared for how her life is going to change.

Those of you with teens share how you've discussed this; some of us have kids fast approaching their 'know it all' teens


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We did well until our youngest hit those years. Now we're raising our grandson. His mom knew it all too. She was 16 when he was born. 

There is no easy answer. Sometimes it helps to put them in charge of a baby for a few days straight to see how it changes their life. Some girls, however, want a baby for emotional fulfillment (someone to "love" them).

It's just going to depend on whether or not they are teachable. Some will always have to learn the hard way.

We know a lot of other people raising grandchildren and other relative's children. When we take Scott to the park in Overton (heavy on retirees) we almost always meet someone else that's raising kids who aren't theirs.

Our grandson is a fantastic little boy and we couldn't bear losing him now but he has changed our life considerably. At least his mom wasn't on drugs, drinking, or smoking (which can really mess up a kid's life) so we don't have to deal with Fetal Alcohol Syndrome, etc.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

She turns 18 next month and I told her that if she didn't think she cld do it, that I'd take the baby. Keep it in the family and all. She has until April to either grow up or take the easy way out and let me have him/her. Right now she cld go either way.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> She turns 18 next month and I told her that if she didn't think she cld do it, that I'd take the baby. Keep it in the family and all. She has until April to either grow up or take the easy way out and let me have him/her. Right now she cld go either way.


OMG! You have the biggest heart to offer this to your sister. Before Roo was a twinkle in our eyes K and I talked about raising our nephew. Of course I'm not as big hearted as you because I didn't want to raise the 6 year old hellion.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> She turns 18 next month and I told her that if she didn't think she cld do it, that I'd take the baby. Keep it in the family and all. She has until April to either grow up or take the easy way out and let me have him/her. Right now she cld go either way.


Be careful here. If she still has legal control she can make your life and the child's life a living hell. Our daughter and SIL signed over parental rights and we have full legal guardianship (and legal control). The parents have been very good about non-interference but a lot of people we know have not been so fortunate.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to tell my kids and their friends that if you can not take care of yourself, then you you can not take care of a baby. I told them it did not matter if they were 14 or 40 you have to be able to live for yourself before bringing in a baby.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

dixiemama said:


> My 17 yo sis just found out she's pregnant. She is the baby of the family and spoiled her whole life. She is completely unprepared for how her life is going to change.
> 
> Those of you with teens share how you've discussed this; some of us have kids fast approaching their 'know it all' teens


My teenager went with me to my weekly dr appts when I was pregnant (high risk) with my toddler. She saw the weekly drama in the dr office unfold - pregnant teens there alone, there with their moms crying in the lobby, unhappy moms dragging in 'boyfriends' with their pregnant teens--I think my daughter learned the most from those families. Each doctor visit was a conversation starter. We also had plenty of opportunities to discuss STDs and birth control options.
Plus, I kept her up to date on the more *unpleasant* things that go on with pregnancy. What teenager wants to experience vommiting, vaginal discharge, vommiting, stretch marks, vommiting, hemmorhoids, vommiting?... 9 months of pregnancy symptoms is a long time to someone barely in her second decade of life.
My teen also saw me prepping for our new addition, and we had plenty of conversations about budgeting and choosing baby supplies.
Time will tell if any of it made a lasting impression with her. I'd like to say it did. You teach them best you can.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

It will not be a 'guardianship' situation, it will be a full on adoption. She will not have any rights/say-so on anything. 

Like I said, she's the spoiled baby of the family and has no idea what taking care of a baby is other than babysitting her cousin for a few hours (who's 4). I really think she'll take me up on it once it comes down to it. 

Its not a matter of 'good-hearted', that's family. My son is 9, almost 10 and still an only child. My husband and I want another child but it just hasn't happened. This cld be the reason. If we had had other kids, we wldnt have the room we do to take in hers.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Legal guardianship isn't a bad deal. The parents have given up their parental rights so they have no legal standing to interfere in any decisions made. At the time adoption wasn't an option without a big legal battle but once it is we will pursue it. There are a lot of things that come into play when dealing with family members even when you have all legal bases covered.

In your situation adoption would probably be best. 

We wish you the best for the future of all concerned.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I got married at 19 so the baby would be covered by my insurance. I even named my son after me so he would always know who his dad was. That was 1982 and we are still happily married much to everyones surprise including ours. I guess my point is sometimes people can grow up really fast when they need to. I hope things work out for your family.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

We have always been incredibly open (according to our friends) with our boys about sex and the possible consequences, be it unplanned pregnancy or disease, or the emotional effects of getting involved too young. They are now 19 and 17, about to be 20 and 18, and we've gotten this far with no surprises, and I hope that that continues.

Both of my boys have bright futures ahead of them. I have tried to drill it into them that they need to take advantages of the opportunities they have BEFORE starting a family, because as soon as you have a baby on the way, EVERYTHING changes. I think they've listened.

We've also been very open with them about contraception. I've told them that I would prefer that they wait, if not for marriage, than certainly until they're with someone they can see building a future with -- but we also recognize that we're living in 2013 here, and so have addressed the issue of protecting themselves, and the person they're with, from any unexpected consequences.

And all of that, I know, may in the end have no effect at all, so a great deal of prayer and worry for their good choices goes along with all of this. In the end, what will be will be, and while we can influence, we cannot live their lives for them. As another poster said, some things they just have to learn for themselves, and some kids have to learn the hard way.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I completely understand what it takes to be a teen mom-- I had my son at 19. I was married, worked full time, went to school full time. Took 11 weeks off for his birth and first few weeks, then back to school, graduating with 2 degrees, Deans List and Presidents List. 

My oldest godson was born when his mom was 16. She worked full time, went to school, and graduated college with me with her own 2 degrees. He has 2 younger brothers.

I hope she does keep the baby; the greatest thing I've ever experienced. BUT I do know this girl and it would surprise me if she did. 

Bubby is 9, knows where babies come from, all the technical terms, etc. We are a very open family too.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have teenage grandkids,and I've been staying with them for awhile.I have to say poor KIDS!!!! We live in Kentucky and as much as I LOVE my place,these poor kids are sooooo uneducated it's unreal.
I've tried to "help" but being grandma,and mother-in-law,I don't want to overstep.These kids know nothing of the real world.Don't have a clue and all I hear is drugs,drinking,and NO ambition at all.It's very sad.Their "English" is so bad,even being "Southern" I cringe.. Most words are"don't got" they use wasper(for wasp)and whallop for welt.Just for a few.....I asked them about many things, did they know where Iraq was and at least they had a clue to that as my son and I are both Merchant Marines.But NO clue to what "it's" all about .So then I ask about sex education(STD"S),Ha Didn't have a clue there as what I was talking about.Now the parents said they talked to them but I guess it just didn't soak in?????.....Now the oldest age 18 is "IN LOVE" and has to finish high school,right.Well his very first "girlfriend"doesn't want him to" Leave" her.
On top of that now all he does is think about is her and we are all NUTs.Doesn't want to do anything but expect to go to work in the "Chicken plant"and start out at top pay....Just what a rude awaking he will have.My granddaughter is 13 going on 19 and of course is boy crazy so here we go.....Thank you LORD that I'm just the "grandmother"!!!!!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Gabby, just think of how thick the accents and poor the intelligence of the kids here in Eastern Kentucky, smack dab in the middle of the mountains. 

We went to open house Thursday for Bubs school, a 9 year old was all excited, showing of his new iPhone. He showed Bub who's just like 'yeah that's nice'. He knows that if he wants a cellphone he has to work for it. 

Its sad how parents (my age!!!) are not teaching kids how to be responsible. They have no concept of what it takes to so anything that doesn't require electricity or a car. If it doesn't come from a store, they don't want it. There will always be something new/ better coming out next year and if SHTF soon, they will have no way to cope.

That is my fear for my sister;SHTF before she has baby, has to go through it crash course style while trying to survive. Pregnancy is stressful in and of itself without trying to survive whatever is going to happen. Her mom (not mine) has left her totally unprepared.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I hear you ladies,and it's down right scary!!!! Most of these "kid" can't cook a hamburger much less a real meal(try teaching one to cut up a chicken,frying it,and making real mashed potatoes(not out of a box).And laundry..OMG..the stuff everything in the washer(not separating it) and just wash it never even looking to see if you use hot or cold..altho I use cold on everything except whites.Then it's stuffed so full the middle doesn't wash.Told my granddaughter to clean her room,right,she cleaned the floor .THEN cleaned the rest and had to re-do the floor.They have NO clue on sanitation and put everything in the frig uncovered in cans with spoons in them,never close a cabinet or drawer and leave TP in a trash can with no top until the dog gets in it.I go off the deep end I hate to think of any of them having to take care of a child or for that matter themselves without really getting someone very sick...Course most of the time they think I'm too "high fluttin" to pay attention to anything I suggest..Thank GOD my daughter is the total opposite,her 3 year old already puts her clothes away and puts her toys away before she leaves the house.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I doubt she wld want to move in with us--- I'd make her go to school and not hide her condition like she's ashamed of her child (whether she is of her actions makes no difference), she'd have chores (which she doesn't now), and I'd force feed her everything I can get my hands on about how her life's gonna change and what responsibility she's gonna have (BC she won't listen to me probably). 

She is totally unprepared for what's happening and just think, SHTF there will be more teen pregnancy because 'we can't get condoms or birth control'.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I married very young too(age 15) but I was raised in a totally grown up world.Still didn't have my first baby until I was 20(thank goodness) as I did learn a ton of stuff about being a woman and a wife first.I'm sure she is scared and putting on a pretty good act and if she isn't.... she sure has a rude awakening. Two O'clock feedings,teething ,unknown illnesses,no money,work,baby,work, baby no time to have fun now.That's one thing we as adults have to think about.If TSHTF all these kids know is" violence" and more violence.It will be kill or be killed,and unless they are with "the older" generation,that can teach them to survive and teach them skills they won't make it. I just hope some of them have the good sense to run home to Mom and Dad (and make it).It's going to be a sad sad place for a long while.....


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In a SHTF situation you'd probably see a return to the extended family. That way you'll have multiple generations living near (or with) each other and there would be a lot more support in every area of life.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> In a SHTF situation you'd probably see a return to the extended family. That way you'll have multiple generations living near (or with) each other and there would be a lot more support in every area of life.


It has already began and I think it will have benifits in the long term atleast for some if not all. When I was a child my Greatgrandmother lived with us the stories she told me and the things she taught me contributed to the mindset I have today. What a lot of folks call prepping she would have just called daily living.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I spent many weekends and summers with my great grandparents. I learned many things from them. 

My sister doesn't have the same mother as me so she didn't get that luxury. The oldest person she knows is a distant aunt who lives in GA and she can't cook anything without a ready-made mix and help. I've tried talking to them about being prepared and having a plan in place but it falls on deaf ears


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is a life changing situation indeed. And one that happens all too often. 

We have two teens in our home and we discuss this and other issues with them often. We also have 5 more on their way to becoming teens (mostly girls). My almost 18 year old daughter is the oldest and together we have explored this issue on several levels. A man's normal instinct is to stop touching his daughter when she reaches puberty and to stay out of "female issues", but that is the opposite of what a young woman needs. 

In our home we teach that as her Father I am all the man she needs in her life until she is ready to choose the man she will spend her life with. Hopefully one that provides the same kind of love, respect, leadership and selflessness that I provide for her Mother, her and all of her siblings.I make a conscious and concerted effort to provide her an abundance of love, spend time alone with just her, teach her about life and values and listen to ANYTHING that she wants to talk to me about (and if she want...just listen, no feedback provided). I have been shopping for feminine hygiene products with her and even attended a sex education class with her (the only Dad that showed up, although there were 8-9 Mom's). I also touch her often. I hug her every time I see her, I put my arm around her when we sit together (at home or in public) and I even hold her hand sometimes. She has no issues at all with having that kind of contact even in front of her friends because that is all she has ever known. I have asked her to promise me to not give herself to anyone that is not truly worthy of her, to not allow urges or instincts to overcome what she knows to be right and true and to respect herself enough NOT to be fooled by boys who would lie and disgrace her just to give in to those urges. Of course my wife supports this 100%, is an active participant in her life as well and also engages our daughters frequently in what makes a man worthy of them. 

My oldest has had three serious boyfriends. She believes (on her own) that they are not a "boyfriend" until they have met me and broke bread with the family. I spoke with all 3 of them and told them that I expect the first thing to be on their mind is providing my daughter with nothing less than ALL of the respect that she deserves. The second is to understand that I will not allow her to be put in a position where she is compromised in any way. So she will be alone with a boyfriend in my home, she will not be brought home later than the agreed upon time, she will not be taken to any place to "be alone" and she will answer her phone when I call no matter what (and so will he if they are together). And just for good measure I generally mention that I am willing to give up everything in life to ensure the well being of my family.

I have a positive expectation that my daughter will not end up in the situation your sister is dixiemama (no disrespect intended). But if she does I would expect her to raise the child and continue on with her life with the same expectations and goals that she has now. The road will just be a lot more difficult. Of course her youngest sibling is a 1 year old, so things would not seem all that different around our house.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Kids don't have to be teens to be stupid. My wife's great nephew is 32 and he ran off and left his wife and three young kids all under six years old. The wife expected him to work. Novel idea. He now lives with a girl who he has gotten pregnant twice. He doesn't like to talk about his first wife and her situation since he is very sensitive. He also does not pay any child support because that was another life. None of his family has ever held him accountable for his actions and it shows. 

I want to hold him down and tattoo LOSER across his forehead. He blames everyone else for his problems and will not take responsibility for any of his actions. His grandmother is the worst. She gives him money like he did something to deserve it. What he needs is time in jail. For anyone to grow up they have to be held accountable for what they DO. Life has consequences. 

I have told him to his face what I think of him. No one else will. GB


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am a firm believer is shotgun weddings. I grew up in a household that did as well. My dad made a point of telling this to the one boyfriend I had in high school. 

As a mom with a young toddler I can only give Roo the info and tools to make the right choices. I can't force her to make the right ones. 

Diximama, I know you and your family have been trying for another child and this may be what God had in store for you on that front. I hope it all works out for you and yours and you have my prayers. Keep us updated, sweetie.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

4 weeks due in April and everyone seems excited but my full sister and I. All our other sibs are happy about it. She has decided to keep it (for now) and I just hope she does what's best for the baby.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> 4 weeks due in April and everyone seems excited but my full sister and I. All our other sibs are happy about it. She has decided to keep it (for now) and I just hope she does what's best for the baby.


I guess the only thing that can be said now is just be there for her as her big sister. But then you already know that.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

If there's going to be any kind of 'adoption' you're going to have to go through an agency or an attorney and she will have to terminate her parental rights. Your family and that child will more than likely be in for a world of hurt if you don't do it this way.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Son was 14 and spent his free time time with the neighbor boy "Pete".

We was eating supper when the Son announced that Pete's girlfriend was pregnant. Son ask what would happen if his girlfriend was pregnant. When the wife came back from the orbit she had shot into she started to lecture. When she paused for breath I inserted my answer, "If you are old enough to start a family then you are old enough to get a job so you can support them."

_If_ our children are not given the opportunity to learn from the consequence of their decisions (read this as the parents are always cleaning up their child's mess) then wouldn't they continue to make ill thought out decisions?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I know the legal procedure for an adoption, the attorney I work for does them often. If she decides to give the baby to me, I'll kill enough trees to make me Enemy #1 of the Arbor Day people. 

I gave her all the websites that have helped me during my pregnancy and raising Bubby and all I can do now is answer any questions she's asks and be there with my opinion, although I recently lost a friend over my opinion on the gender of the child she is having (moms bipolar, not medicated, whole nother story).


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I hope everything works out for everybody involved.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Spoke with Sis last night. First ultrasound the 19th. Baby dad has stepped up and taken responsibility for his actions. 

I will be traveling there soon (3 hours from my home) to speak with my dad and step mom next time Dad is in town (long haul trucker). I'm hoping to get them thinking about being prepared and creating a stock pile. Also to let them know that if SHTF and they can't stay in their home, they are welcome in mine. 

Sis is very naive but it seems this was the 'slap in the face' to get her to grow up.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

First ultrasound went good. Healthy baby at 12 weeks tomorrow with a 150 heart rate, moving a lot.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> First ultrasound went good. Healthy baby at 12 weeks tomorrow with a 150 heart rate, moving a lot.


Sounds like its a girl.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm leaning towards boy-- Bubs was 148. Either way its spoiled already. My step mom has been buying tons of white and neutral stuff.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, sis is due any day now. Its a boy and he's already in position and ready to go. 

Talk with Dad and step mom went good-- they have close to 6 months of preps for 6. 2 baby showers later, Baby is set for a few months himself. She still won't breast feed but at least she's taking responsibility for him. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

It sounds like you are making all sorts of progress. Congratulations in advance!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks. I've spent this time flooding her with info and I'm 80% sure she's capable. She lives with her mom and grandparents so they will pick up the slack. 

I can't wait to spoil him --- he's already rotten. We were trying to wake him up and he stuck his but out at us. A kid after my dads own heart lol

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

She's at the hospital, contractions 6 minutes apart. Letting her go home bc she's not dilated enough. Lots of walking today. Hopefully soon.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Its been a few days ... any updates?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

No baby. She goes back to doc Friday. I'm anxious lol. I have my car filled up and bags in the trunk for the call that she's in active labor. It takes me 4 hours to get there so I have to have some heads up.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Sis is at hospital! They induced but she is very petit and nephew is 8lbs. 80% chance of csection.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> she is very petit and nephew is 8lbs.


I am pretty sure that is an old wive's tale.

That's saying it nicely - - - my 104lb wife would throw the "BS flag" in an instant!!












dixiemama said:


> 80% chance of csection.


....because of the insurance company.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I am pretty sure that is an old wive's tale.
> 
> That's saying it nicely - - - my 104lb wife would throw the "BS flag" in an instant!!
> 
> ...


And the hospital/Doctor's fear of lawsuit..


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ksmama10 said:


> And the hospital/Doctor's fear of lawsuit..


Correct.

" *The Business of Being Born* " was a real eye opener. The facts back it up.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Correct.
> 
> " *The Business of Being Born* " was a real eye opener. The facts back it up.


Great film. My last three were born at home with a midwife. I didn't have awful experiences in the hospital, and I really like my OB-Gyn; I just got tired of being coached and guided towards pain meds and interventions I didn't need. Some things are hospital regulations, but those nurses and residents need to be trained to watch their phraseology when speaking to laboring women.. do not EVER say to a woman, "Oh, you're only at __ cms." That wording makes the average person feel like they can't carry on with their birth plan. When we cheer runners, we don't yell from the sidelines, "You're doing great, but you've only gone 10 feet."


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I barely got them to stock up food and extra diapers---- I am NOT about to risk not having a relationship with my nephew because the doc is a complete moron. 

She is perfectly capable of having him natural.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ksmama10 said:


> ....but those nurses and residents need to be trained to watch their phraseology when speaking to laboring women.. do not EVER say to a woman....


Oh, I think they are saying exactly what they are being TOLD to say!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When I had Roo I was in labor for over 21 hours without pain meds. The nurses thought I was nuts and just stayed out of my way. Still had a c-section (wasn't fully dilated even after 21 hours and Roo's heart rate would drop every time I pushed.)

Would love a VBAC with the next.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Oh, I think they are saying exactly what they are being TOLD to say!


By baby number 7 dh and I finally figured that out. I'd done some reading on home birth, and some friends of ours had sucessful home birthing experiences. One was even a birth for the books, as her midwife(who became MY midwife) safely delivered a baby with a True Knot in her cord. The last hospital experience and talking with these friends helped dh have a change of heart over the issue. Our three home birth experiences were great, even though the second was a difficult birth. You'd never know it now to look at him at fifteen..


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

She is on her way to OR. Nephew isn't tolerating labor well and she isn't dilating. He will be here in 30 minutes. I hate it for her. She's fine with the decision (since she's not really got a choice at this point).


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> She is on her way to OR. Nephew isn't tolerating labor well and she isn't dilating. He will be here in 30 minutes. I hate it for her. She's fine with the decision (since she's not really got a choice at this point).


And that's where we all say Praise God for OBs.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Born at 6:13. Weighed 7.06lb 19" long! He is not liking the whole situation--- won't cooperate with the docs and nurses at all. Wanted to make him cry -- he kicks. When they try to swaddle, he kicks it off. He is going to be a little hellion! Perfect Apgars so nothings wrong, just an attitude lol


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Born at 6:13. Weighed 7.06lb 19" long! He is not liking the whole situation--- won't cooperate with the docs and nurses at all. Wanted to make him cry -- he kicks. When they try to swaddle, he kicks it off. He is going to be a little hellion! Perfect Apgars so nothings wrong, just an attitude lol


Congratulations!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! Congrats


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations! Who know why he is a fighter? It may be something he will need at some future time in his life for survival.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Look how cute!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations to you and the family! Hope your sister is resting well. Thanks for sharing the news--he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

She is doing great-- little pain but that's to be expected from a first surgery.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

dixiemama said:


> Look how cute!


He is a cutie!!!!

..... but .... isn't he too young to be behind bars?

eep:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Look at that fuzzy little head! He's precious!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the look on his face is: "if it weren't for the wire mesh in the glass, I'd reach through that and kick your ass!... I'm working on the mesh problem"

LOL! Yep, he's a fighter!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

What a cute little boy! He really didn't like his first photo op.."mom, I said NO paparazzi!"


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh no - he doesn't like pics, was upset because of all the new people passing him around last night and gave everyone mean looks. But that cld just be from 12 hours of labor that he wasn't liking. 

Can't wait to see him; I have too much going on to get there before next month. My plan to go for the birth was derailed by work obligations that came due early.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

LOL! That look on his face is hilarious. I think he's an old soul. Congrats to your family.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> .. was upset because of all the new people passing him around... that cld just be from 12 hours of labor that he wasn't liking.


I giggle when I think about how surprised my daughter seemed to be when she came into "the new world" (she was born in our living room).

She seemed content for maybe a second or two, then realized how cold the room is compared to inside mommy... and then became very upset!! Hahaha!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I giggle when I think about how surprised my daughter seemed to be when she came into "the new world" (she was born in our living room).
> 
> She seemed content for maybe a second or two, then realized how cold the room is compared to inside mommy... and then became very upset!! Hahaha!


 DD Abby peed all over me and the midwife as soon as her fanny cleared my body. She was born on a beanbag chair on our bedroom floor. :flower:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ksmama10 said:


> DD Abby peed all over me and the midwife as soon as her fanny cleared my body. She was born on a beanbag chair on our bedroom floor. :flower:


Well, yeah - - think about how long she had been holding it!!! :teehee:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Bub peed on his dad as soon as he cut the cord. He was a VERY content baby. As long as he was fed a his diaper changed, he was cool. Hardly ever cried. 

I can breathe a big sigh of relief now. He's here, he's healthy, and mom has all she needs. On to more preps!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Well, yeah - - think about how long she had been holding it!!! :teehee:


It probably didn't help that she was born in June and we had the A/C on...


----------

